
Ask HN: Review my startup idea - hammadn
Nowadays, people post almost everything happening in and around their life on various social-media platforms. So, I am working on an AI assistant which will return more personalized results by searching for user queries in user&#x27;s, user&#x27;s friends&#x27;, local and global social-media posts.<p>For example if you want to know whether your friend would be going to that party or not, you can ask this assistant and it will search for his&#x2F;her social-media posts and will return with relevant results (after taking user&#x27;s permission) or if you just felt an earthquake you can ask this assistant and it will search for relevant posts in your friends&#x27; as well as local social-media posts.<p>Please let me know your feedback and further suggestions like should I develop a standalone app or should I integrate this with services like Alexa and Google home?
======
eshlomo
I would leave the word AI out of it and focus on value. The value you suggest
is not about asking but getting quick summary of activity per person/location.
This souds like an aggregator which can succeed but its pretty hard path. Main
problem with aggregator is that there are no barriers - if you fail then
nobody cares and if you succeed then competition will copy super fast. The
core observation you have is correct, I am missing the teak that will make
significant barrier for competition.

~~~
hammadn
what would you suggest?

------
kylelibra
Immediate reaction: what prevents the social media players to cut off your
source of data and just do this themselves?

------
GrumpyNl
have a look at this hubofallthings.net in combi with rumpel

